# Looking for suggestion for an effective solution to keep home pet hair free.



## marcusperony (Jun 1, 2019)

Hello dog parents!
Greetings of the day! Since last few days my dizzy had started shedding excessively. She is currently going under medication as vet has suggested two reasons for her excessive sheddding. Our vet said that it could be due to two reasons either due to some allergies or due to her diet.
Now, as a responsible dog owner, I'm supposed to take care of three things according to him. 
1. Change and Test her diet. 
2. Give her timely medication he prescribed. for allergies.
3. To keep atmosphere and in-house environment clean and hygienic.

I'm doing all. I'm trying as much as possible to keep my home clean from her fallen hair and cleaning it twice a day. Also, we've Winix WAC9500 as air purifier. However, it seems like my routine vacuum is failing again and again from picking those hairs properly and I'm experiencing some hairs again and again. 
So, I'm thinking to replace my vacuum cleaner. Based on what you use and your past experience what would you suggest to bring home as a replacement?

Currently Looking at this source it seems like Dyson Animal V10 is perfect. but, still your opinion would be highly appreciated.

Thank you.
Marcus.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the Shark Rotator and it's really good about pickup up the pet hair. Unfortunately my dogs are shedders and it seems I always have dog hair all over the floor.

I also have a Roomba, but it needs to be babysat in order for it to get everywhere and not get stuck. And it won't work on carpet.


----------



## Francl27 (May 4, 2017)

If your dog tolerates it, a high velocity dryer is fantastic to get hair out of your dog.

Do you have carpet or hard floor? I use a carpet rake for my carpet upstairs and it works better than any vaccuum. Downstairs I just sweep. We have 3 dogs and there's always hair either way... but it's easier to keep clean without carpet (we have a shark as well, but frankly on our old not dog-friendly carpet, it doesn't work that well).

Also what are you feeding?


----------



## marcusperony (Jun 1, 2019)

Jen2010 said:


> I have the Shark Rotator and it's really good about pickup up the pet hair. Unfortunately my dogs are shedders and it seems I always have dog hair all over the floor.
> 
> I also have a Roomba, but it needs to be babysat in order for it to get everywhere and not get stuck. And it won't work on carpet.


Thanks for quick response mate. Yeah, I heard about roomba. Its performance is not so worth it on carpets. Will keep shark rotator as a nominator.


----------



## marcusperony (Jun 1, 2019)

Francl27 said:


> If your dog tolerates it, a high velocity dryer is fantastic to get hair out of your dog.
> 
> Do you have carpet or hard floor? I use a carpet rake for my carpet upstairs and it works better than any vaccuum. Downstairs I just sweep. We have 3 dogs and there's always hair either way... but it's easier to keep clean without carpet (we have a shark as well, but frankly on our old not dog-friendly carpet, it doesn't work that well).
> 
> Also what are you feeding?


Ok thanks for response buddy.

According to vet's prescription diet which is high in omega and protein is more suitable for now. And, hence I'm feeding her eggs, curd and salmon oil as of now. Along with some dry dog food.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

What breed is your dog? A lot of double coated dogs will shed their undercoat in the spring and early summer. If that's what's going on, then daily grooming, including using a high velocity dryer to blow as much loose hair off them as possible helps. 

For vacuuming hard floors, I like a ShopVac.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, I don't think there is any solution that will keep your home 100% dog hair free, but there are options to mitigate it.

Make sure to regularly groom your dog. I have a double coated, kinda fluffy herder mutt dog, and using an undercoat rake gets a ton of dead hair out every time I use it. I use the undercoat rake about once every two weeks, then just a regular brush the rest of the time to remove debris from the hair. A good bath also helps, followed by the blow dryer. My dog does not like blow driers, so I like to bathe him on especially windy (but warm) days and let him outside so the hair just naturally gets whipped out of his coat by the wind!

A high-quality diet also helps, along with a fish oil supplement that helps with my dog's allergies. His coat is typically very shiny and sleek.

I have the Shark Pro Lift-Away Vacuum, and I think it works very well on the hair. It has a hard floor attachment, as well as an upholstery and dusting attachment, which are help to get hair off of furniture and surfaces. Shark sells a pet-specific vacuum, too, which I think I want to get when my current one breaks down. I've had it for nearly 4 years now, though, and no signs of breaking!

I also have a Roomba, which helps keep the place looking decent between thorough vacuuming. It picks up wonderfully on my hard floors, and decently on carpet. It keeps gobs of hair from forming on the carpet, but I still need to vacuum the carpets with my big machine once in a while. Before the Roomba, I had dust bunnies of dog hair everywhere and gobs of hair on the carpet, but the Roomba has made me feel like I don't need to vacuum every 2 days. The level the Roomba cleans is 850 sq. ft. and typically gets everything, but sometimes misses spots or runs out of battery before it can finish.

My current Roomba just kind of wanders from place to place in our small upper level, which works, but we are moving to a larger home soon where the main floor is as large as our entire current house, (1700 sq. ft.). If you have a fairly large house, I would suggest purchasing one of the newer Roomba models that "maps" your house so that it can return to its station to charge and empty it's bin, then go out and finish cleaning. If my Roomba had to clean our entire house, I think the bin would be full before it was half finished!

If being hair free is really important to you, I would honestly purchase a Shark (which is half the price of that Dyson, by the way) and a robot vacuum for in-between cleaning. I'm a neat freak, too, and having a robot vacuum to keep things clean between thorough house cleanings is awesome and relieves stress because I don't have to look at giant dog hair dust bunnies.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Following up on Lilith's post - yes the Roomba does help to pick up the hair you don't always see. I like that the Roomba goes under the bed, which is not somewhere I would normally vacuum, but where hair tends to accumulate.


----------



## marcusperony (Jun 1, 2019)

What about its failure on carpet? People talk too much negative about its performance on carpet. As we all know, carpet is the main area where these pet hairs hides. And, that's why I'm confused for roomba. Now, planning to go for shark rotator truepet or bisseell powerglide. Though, I'm not sure and hence, I'm trying to research a bit more about both of these products.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

marcusperony said:


> What about its failure on carpet? People talk too much negative about its performance on carpet. As we all know, carpet is the main area where these pet hairs hides. And, that's why I'm confused for roomba. Now, planning to go for shark rotator truepet or bisseell powerglide. Though, I'm not sure and hence, I'm trying to research a bit more about both of these products.


I don't think a Roomba necessarily fails to clean carpet, but my large conventional vacuum, without a doubt, picks up more deeply embedded dirt and hair than the Roomba. Note, I have an e5, so not the most powerful of them. I'm not sure how other more powerful models perform on carpet. If I got on the floor and looked at the carpet after the Roomba has cleaned (which I have done) I'm not going to see hair. It does remove hair on the surface, but I still run my big vacuum every other week (although now due to my dog blowing his winter coat, I've been doing it every week, at least). 

It is most certainly not an end all be all to traditional vacuuming, but if you don't have time to vacuum every single day it is a good "supplement." The Shark you are looking at will most certainly take care of all the hair, and the attachments are great for keeping furniture clean. Good luck!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> It is most certainly not an end all be all to traditional vacuuming, but if you don't have time to vacuum every single day it is a good "supplement."


 This. I would never buy a Roomba thinking I wouldn't need a normal vacuum cleaner anymore. A Roomba is good for in between regular vacuuming.



> What about its failure on carpet? People talk too much negative about its performance on carpet. As we all know, carpet is the main area where these pet hairs hides.


 The Roomba has no suction. It picks up dirt/hair only by sweeping it up into the dust cup. That is why it is not as good on carpet. It may pick up surface hair, but it won't go any deeper like a normal vacuum will. Also your carpet has to be very short/close to the floor for it to work on there at all. We only have rugs in our house and the Roomba only manages to make it up onto about half of them. The other half it just bumps into then goes around. Or if it does make it up onto the rug and the fibres are too long in the rug, the Roomba will only get a foot or so, then get stuck and stop.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Jen2010 said:


> This. I would never buy a Roomba thinking I wouldn't need a normal vacuum cleaner anymore. A Roomba is good for in between regular vacuuming.
> 
> The Roomba has no suction. It picks up dirt/hair only by sweeping it up into the dust cup. That is why it is not as good on carpet. It may pick up surface hair, but it won't go any deeper like a normal vacuum will. Also your carpet has to be very short/close to the floor for it to work on there at all. We only have rugs in our house and the Roomba only manages to make it up onto about half of them. The other half it just bumps into then goes around. Or if it does make it up onto the rug and the fibres are too long in the rug, the Roomba will only get a foot or so, then get stuck and stop.


My Roomba actually does just fine on rugs. We have one in the living room that is quite short pile, and then a few more smaller ones that are thicker (maybe one inch pile?), and it seems to clean those just fine. I guess I got rid of my fluffier rugs because NOTHING I did seemed to get them clean. I think the main thing I like most about the Roomba is that I can schedule it to clean every day, so even though it's not as powerful as a standard upright, it cleans so frequently that dirt and hair don't seem to have a chance to accumulate and get ground into my carpets. When I do use my big vacuum, I'm really not getting very much. Maybe a golf ball sized amount of hair?

In our new house we're tearing out all the carpets and replacing it with hard floors, though. We're over carpets + pets!


----------

